# i've been thinking of making some leather goods for myself. tools. the tools!



## boomchakabowwow (Nov 15, 2014)

i have been staring at websites. Tandy Leather company and similar.

the tools are daunting!! how do i know what (basic) tools i need to buy if i dont even know the techniques i need to perform.

i have watched countless knife sheath making videos, so i know some. knife, bevel tool..punches, awls..etc. needle thread.

anyone ever buy one of those "starter tool kits"?

i just want to build some knife sheaths, and Axe sheaths. i have re-purposed a few old vintage kitchen knives to full time hunt butcher duty. i really want to make some nice leather sheaths for storage safety. i sharpened a Gerber Axe for my brother. it is a razor. it is dangerously sheath-less. it needs a cover for storage. safety first!

any tips?

i have a Tandy Leather store near my office..i hope to walk thru their doors sometime next week.


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 15, 2014)

Might want to PM Chef Niloc. Marko would be good as well, although I think he's out of pocket for a few weeks.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 15, 2014)

Not really a leather worker, have made chisel bags for Ice Carving tools. A roll type soft leather for regular size chisels & a Long bag for holding everything including long handle chisels.

Used a Leather sewing Awl kit with a heavy waxed thread. Those bags held up many years. Would keep electric chain saws at Hotels I carved at. Strap the leather bag behind me on motorcycle. Get around better on a Bike & parking was free.

That heavy waxed thread seems to last forever.


----------



## orangehero (Nov 29, 2014)

This should get you started:
http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php/1139038-Making-a-pouch-sheath-Apprentice-Thread
http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php/903109-How-I-make-a-pouch-sheath-(tutorial)
http://www.britishblades.com/forums/content.php?70-Crossdraw-sheath-buildalong
http://www.jerzeedevil.com/forums/showthread.php/36583-Basic-Sheath-tutorial
http://www.knivesby.com/dan-sheath-tutor-1.html

And I highly recommend these videos:
https://www.youtube.com/user/satansbarber


----------



## Burl Source (Nov 29, 2014)

Back in the 70s my brothers and I (teenagers at the time) made a lot of money doing leatherwork.
Not that that is important. Just to let you know I have done a bit of leatherwork in the past.
That said, I would suggest taking the axe and maybe a knife with you and go to the Tandy store. 
Show them what you have and what you want to do.
Then ask what are the minimum tools needed as well as any instructional books.
They should be able to provide everything you need at minimal cost. 
Many of the starter kits will contain tools you will rarely if ever use.


----------



## Lefty (Nov 30, 2014)

Try emailing a guy named Rick Lowe. He's a talented craftsman all around, who does knives and some really nice leatherwork. In fact, he introduced Luke Snyder and I about four (?) years ago. He's a super nice guy.


----------



## Castalia (Dec 1, 2014)

lus1: for the you tube videos of:
https://www.youtube.com/user/satansbarber/videos

very informative for someone new to leather working. I have not jumped into this part of the knife accessory making hobby, but one of these days...


----------

